# Hitachi NT50AE2 Finish Nailer Magazine Jam



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Hitachi NT50AE2 finish nailer and it has been working for a year or so. I have been using it with care.

Today, the magazine starts to jam at the nail feeder causing the nailer cannot shoot nails. I removed the magazine and cleaned it, but the problem persists 

Any idea what caused the jamming problem and how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

did you make sure nothings obstructing the magazine . what brand of nails are you using. off market brands of nails can jamb up guns easily


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try a different stick of nails.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> did you make sure nothings obstructing the magazine . what brand of nails are you using. off market brands of nails can jamb up guns easily


I use Hitachi 2" 18g nails as recommended by manufacture. I even tried the shorter nails.

When it jams, the nails somehow get between the nail feeder and the magazine.
I had to pull the magazine cover real hard to dislodge the jam.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ahh.. its the newer style 18 gauge from hitachi.. i know a few guys that own that gun and most of them have had issues with it of varying types.. its known to be a bit of a p.i.t.a i have their 16 gauge which is close to 2 years old now and used regularly. no issues with it.. unfortuanately your gun is a lower priced model and fixing it can be 1/2 the price of it brand new... thats why i simply buy new brad nailers when they start to get finicky.. if you want one that will last you need to drop a bit more coin. im currently running my 2nd paslode f19-200 lite line.. it probably has a few more houses in it then im switching to a grex green buddy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Might be the plunger is rounding off. I am not up on these new guns, they just don't seem to be what the older guns were.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Might be the plunger is rounding off. I am not up on these new guns, they just don't seem to be what the older guns were.



by plunger do you mean the driver jim?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> by plunger do you mean the driver jim?


Us old timers use the first thing that comes to mind. LOL But it is the driver.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Might be the plunger is rounding off. I am not up on these new guns, they just don't seem to be what the older guns were.


 I'm sorry, but what does "rounding off" mean and is there anything I need to do to fix it?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The part of the driver blade that strikes the nail is worn round and not square anymore. I have in the past ground the driver blade down just a hair to flatten and square the end up a little. If you do much with the nail gun, you need to keep an extra driver blade just for this reason.

This may or may not be your problem, there could be some other reason your gun is malfunctioning.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks all for the input.

I used my gun very infrequently. I bought it about 2 years ago, and the maximum number of usage is no more than 20 times. I am hoping there is something I can do to fix the problem.

Thanks again!


----------

